# To$$er in a TT in Billingham



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

This is a message for the tosser in the 05 reg red TT QS who over took me on Belasis Ave Billingham at about 17:30 tonight about 100yards from a school driving at least 60 mph in a 30 limit on the wrong side of the road up to the summit of the rail bridge I hope when you do have the crash that you are heading for it is only you that gets hurt


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Idiots everywhere at the moment ,was stopped in town last week at a pedestrian crossing lights had been red for about 10 secs when a bus goes flying through  couldn't believe it


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Idiots everywhere at the moment ,was stopped in town last week at a pedestrian crossing lights had been red for about 10 secs when a bus goes flying through  couldn't believe it


Owning a QS just goes to prove it!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> This is a message for the tosser in the 05 reg red TT QS who over took me on Belasis Ave Billingham at about 17:30 tonight about 100yards from a school driving at least 60 mph in a 30 limit on the wrong side of the road up to the summit of the rail bridge I hope when you do have the crash that you are heading for it is only you that gets hurt


Wasnt me


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> about 100yards from a school driving at least 60 mph in a 30 limit on the wrong side of the road


 :x

outside schools should be the only place for speed cameras IMO

utter w*nker


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

outside schools should be the only place for speed cameras IMO

Ill second that :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > about 100yards from a school driving at least 60 mph in a 30 limit on the wrong side of the road
> ...


At 17:30??? Are kids at school at that time??


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

vlastan said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


On detention :? :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

vlastan said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Yes after school club,swiming lessons,drama club ect ect


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

thehornster said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo_TT said:
> ...


.....ahh memories :roll: 
:wink:


----------



## wearthefoxhat (Apr 27, 2006)

As I'm from Hartlepool I thought you were casting you're net quite wide (lol), until I read the thread!
:lol:


----------



## wearthefoxhat (Apr 27, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> This is a message for the tosser in the 05 reg red TT QS who over took me on Belasis Ave Billingham at about 17:30 tonight about 100yards from a school driving at least 60 mph in a 30 limit on the wrong side of the road up to the summit of the rail bridge I hope when you do have the crash that you are heading for it is only you that gets hurt


It's [email protected] like this that put my other half off getting a TT! 
She had a near miss with a blackkTT cutting her off at a roundabout just before I was going to pick mine up. She [email protected] herself so suddenly TTs weren't popular.
Still got it though!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wearthefoxhat said:


> As I'm from Hartlepool I thought you were casting you're net quite wide (lol), until I read the thread!
> :lol:


All the best people are from Hartlepool


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wearthefoxhat said:
> 
> 
> > As I'm from Hartlepool I thought you were casting you're net quite wide (lol), until I read the thread!
> ...


But where exactly is Hartlepool? I really don't know!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

vlastan said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > wearthefoxhat said:
> ...


On the northeast coast about 25 miles south of Newcastle and 12 miles North of Middlesbrough


----------



## P1ssed (Sep 14, 2005)

> All the best people are from Hartlepool


So true...



> This is a message for the tosser in the 05 reg red TT QS who over took me on Belasis Ave Billingham at about 17:30 tonight about 100yards from a school driving at least 60 mph in a 30 limit on the wrong side of the road up to the summit of the rail bridge I hope when you do have the crash that you are heading for it is only you that gets hurt


Hunt him down Yellow and put a morrell's up his exhaust :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> This is a message for the tosser in the 05 reg red TT QS who over took me on Belasis Ave Billingham at about 17:30 tonight about 100yards from a school driving at least 60 mph in a 30 limit on the wrong side of the road up to the summit of the rail bridge I hope when you do have the crash that you are heading for it is only you that gets hurt


I'd say it was me but Iâ€™m not even sure where billingham is.

However in my defence I was late - needed to close up my hairdressing shop, school was closed so it was safe (plus kids donâ€™t walk anymore they all have 4x4 to get them too and from school) and I was just showing you how much fast my TT is. 

Or maybe the car just looked fast as the RED qsâ€™s look they are doing 100mph standing still

PS I never where a seatbelt so Iâ€™m sure it will hurt.

Iâ€™m sure we never see golf/passat/3series/saxo drivers do these sorts of things :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I was just showing you how much fast my TT is.
> 
> Or maybe the car just looked fast as the RED qsâ€™s look they are doing 100mph standing still
> 
> ...


Of course you were faster I was in the works van  
I would nave posted this no mater what car he was driving it just happened to be aTT qS


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I was just showing you how much fast my TT is.
> ...


i was just saying everyones does it, some drivers more than others ie golf/passat/3series 318s/saxo drivers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Every one drives at over 60 mph in a 30mph limit :?:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Every one drives at over 60 mph in a 30mph limit :?:


rules are there to be broken - the trick is not to be caught :twisted:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Every one drives at over 60 mph in a 30mph limit :?:


Yes, but im not saying all the time


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I've just found out that I really do live on a private racetrack. Supposed to be 30mph limits, but not legally enforceable


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

cool, all round to your tonight then for speed trials? Do you want to provide the snacks and beers or is it bring your own? :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> cool, all round to your tonight then for speed trials? Do you want to provide the snacks and beers or is it bring your own? :lol:


Bring your own...

Its going to take forever for the council to adopt the roads.
OK, so the ones with houses on won't give much enjoyment, but the rest of the roads are pretty good in the evenings when the traffic lifts!

Even better, the Porsche dealership is onsite, so you can borrow their Carrera GT and see if you can break 150mph between roundabouts!


----------

